# help i cant stop smoking



## nameless56 (Mar 26, 2011)

i really want to quit but i cant i can go a day then i get an extreme urge to smoke i really want to stop how do i quit its really hard im 20 and i at least want to make it to 30 lol gum and patches only work when i still have them once i run out ughhhhhhh so hard


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Try an electronic cigarette, it's the only thing that worked for me.


----------



## Dash9 (Oct 4, 2012)

I agree! an electronic cigarette is very helpful,when quitting. there is an app on the Iphone called Livestrong,it has been very helpful when I tried to quit and perhaps help you. at seven eleven those electronic cigarettes are only $10.


----------



## belief (Oct 6, 2012)

Tell all your friends and coworkers in advance that if they catch you smoking or find out you were smoking that they can hit you in the balls.

And no, I'm not kidding.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

try cocaine instead ... ?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm 24, I smoke a pack a day and I'm totally healthy. What's the problem?


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> I'm 24, I smoke a pack a day and I'm totally healthy. What's the problem?


Wait till you are 27.


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.champixinfo.co.uk/

these work


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

simian4455 said:


> Wait till you are 27.


Oh, don't give me that. You do know who invented anti-smoking campaigns, right? It was ADOLF HITLER. So now, every time I see one of those Ad Council commercials, I chuckle and think "the Third Reich lives on." So if you're against smoking, you hate the Jews. Besides, I want to be dead for ten years by the time I'm 55.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> Oh, don't give me that. You do know who invented anti-smoking campaigns, right? It was ADOLF HITLER. So now, every time I see one of those Ad Council commercials, I chuckle and think "the Third Reich lives on." So if you're against smoking, you hate the Jews. Besides, I want to be dead for ten years by the time I'm 55.


You have to look for things that are more stupid than this.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Personally I don't think the E-cig helps you break the habit. You are still imitating smoking and still getting nicotine. I am a strong believer that cold turkey is the only way to break the nicotine habit. You might slip up a few times but just keep getting right back on the horse. I quit a 23 year smoking habit on Thanksgiving 2010 and today I cannot even stand the smell of cigs. I "cheated" a few times (seriously, only a few times) in 2011 but haven't cheated in over a year. Just concentrate on getting through the day and before you know it your nonbabit becomes your habit. It's not easy but it's imperative to break the habits that go with the habit--reaching for cig when you drive, smoking after dinner, smoking and having beer (that was the hardest one for me). You have to relearn how to live without reaching for it and find something new to do with yourself. But it is so worth it.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Patriot said:


> You have to look for things that are more stupid than this.


Ah, it seems we have a Nazi in the midst.


----------



## nameless56 (Mar 26, 2011)

belief said:


> Tell all your friends and coworkers in advance that if they catch you smoking or find out you were smoking that they can hit you in the balls.
> 
> And no, I'm not kidding.


Ok i just told my mom to hold onto my credit and debit card and it worked for awhile told her not to give it to me. It works for only so long until i need to put gas in my car i asked for credit card she gave it to me and ended up buying cigarettes at the gas station :bash i didnt even realize i was trying to quit once i smoked again. I'm gonna tell my friends to straight up smack me in the face and take my cig away if he sees me with one. I need to quit not because i want to i love to smoke and all but i dont get anything done at all anymore it makes me so lazy and i dont get skoolwork done nothing i told myself if i ever become ridiculously rich then ill smoke all day everyday but i cant right now lol plus i want to make it to 30 at least


----------



## nameless56 (Mar 26, 2011)

simian4455 said:


> try cocaine instead ... ?


dont want to end up like my dad that stuff is crazy...............

crazy good jk lol


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Continue buying gum and patches if you think that's the only thing that works for you. It's better to buy them than to continue smoking.


----------



## nameless56 (Mar 26, 2011)

Paloma M said:


> Continue buying gum and patches if you think that's the only thing that works for you. It's better to buy them than to continue smoking.


shoot i will but they cost so much but i guess that is the price i pay for wanting to smoke and its around 40 buks


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, if you don't want to smoke (though I can't imagine _why_, because it's _delicious_) you could pick up another bad habit, like drinking alcohol or getting high on over the counter drugs-- that's always fun.


----------



## Sadchicken (Oct 9, 2012)

nameless56 said:


> Ok i just told my mom to hold onto my credit and debit card and it worked for awhile told her not to give it to me. It works for only so long until i need to put gas in my car i asked for credit card she gave it to me and ended up buying cigarettes at the gas station :bash i didnt even realize i was trying to quit once i smoked again. I'm gonna tell my friends to straight up smack me in the face and take my cig away if he sees me with one. I need to quit not because i want to i love to smoke and all but i dont get anything done at all anymore it makes me so lazy and i dont get skoolwork done nothing i told myself if i ever become ridiculously rich then ill smoke all day everyday but i cant right now lol plus i want to make it to 30 at least


I agree with above, the ecigs are not a real solution. If your going to quit you need to make sure your prepared to. Just remember that its going to take awhile. Also dont bother wasting your money on the gum or patches, the best way is either cold turkey or nothing.


----------



## Abraham (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Nameless,
Some effective tips for you to quit smoking here.
Set a quit day and make it special for you. Do not buy cigarettes and avoid going to places where you might found smokers. Keep money you would spend on cigarettes and plan for a treat tomorrow. Ask your friends and family to support you and start exercise, sport or any other physical activity.


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

I no nothing about smoking, but I have heard Hypnotherapy works? It might cost a lot, but at least it'll work.


----------



## sh13 (Oct 26, 2012)

I tried e cigs for a bit. Worked for the first month or so but then I find myself resorting back to cigarettes. Its just not the same feeling for me.


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

My sister quit recently and feels pretty secure about it. She found info that really helped her make it stick this time. I'll ask her if you are interested.


----------

